# 403 Access Forbidden issue



## SactoPete

I noticed that when I try to get antyhing on the forum to via forum.saxontheweb.net is now giving a 403 error.... saxontheweb.net/vbulletin based links work fine. Another local fellow is observing the same behavior, so it's not just me (and he's on a different ISP).

So, for example going to the main saxontheweb.net site and clicking on the forums button gives the 403 error (as it is a link via forum.saxontheweb.net) and search results via Google have the same problem.

But (obviously) as long as I use the saxontheweb.net/vbulletin approach everything seems to be dandy.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## SactoPete

EDIT: Apparently I need to use the search function more.... for more info, see this thread:

http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121811


----------



## cpete

Same thing happening here, back door only!


----------



## Guest

cpete said:


> Same thing happening here, back door only!


Me too. :?


----------



## Rackety Sax

I received an email from awholley today saying that he's having the same problem - access denied with a 403 error. Don't know the details of how he's trying to access the forum.


----------



## tenor71363

I have had the same problem all day. I have to google SOTW in order to get on. All of the google results do not work. Some of them give me the access denied. I am going to try to clear SOTW off of my favorites to see if that gets rid of the problem. Or maybe I just ticked someone off???????


----------



## spartacus

I usually use a favorites link and got the 403 message all day. Finally typed the name into google and got another link. Anyway all the ads for Mauriat, Kessler, et al are missing in IE 8.


PS. Must be a problem because there is only 243 people on line at 5:30 PM MST. (thats 12:30 am London time.


----------



## cpete

So around 250 of us are geek enough to figure out there's always a back way into an Apache server (-:


----------



## spartacus

cpete said:


> So around 250 of us are geek enough to figure out there's always a back way into an Apache server (-:


Theres a backdoor to everything


----------



## nitrosax

Admin...sorry for the email--I just tried a couple times and got thru....
Ryan


----------



## CooolJazzz

Same problem here all day...tried several different backdoor approaches until I finally found one that worked. Didn't realize I often I looked in here until I couldn't get in.


----------



## Michael

Nothing is working!!! Admins please help!


----------



## steve

Same problem. Same Work-around


----------



## Scherzando

Whew.

And there was me thinking I'd been banned.

Cheers,

Dennis.


----------



## Shaneygrog

Yes I was unable to get on for a few hours also. Has been fine for a while though...


----------



## BOPITY FUNK

Scherzando said:


> Whew.
> 
> And there was me thinking I'd been banned.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dennis.


Yes me too! had "Access Denied" for 24hrs.I've got SOTW on my bookmark bar so I very rarely sign in or out.
Anyway "all's well that ends well"
Bopity


----------



## jicaino

Me too, same issue. Will have to use the backdoor next time.


----------



## jazzbluescat

tenor71363 said:


> I have had the same problem all day. I have to google SOTW in order to get on. All of the google results do not work. Some of them give me the access denied. I am going to try to clear SOTW off of my favorites to see if that gets rid of the problem. Or maybe I just ticked someone off???????


Same here, nothing worked. I paced, snorted, said a very mild cuss word, threatened, still nuttin' worked. I got annoyed, too.


----------



## saxphil

Same here,
403 Error Access Forbidden!
I was on fine 'til 6pm, then nada 'til 10 am
...so... I cleaned my horns


----------



## Devil Doc

I just got in the front door so it must be working now. Didn't even have to break the window.


----------



## FremontSax

Harri was just telling you all to take some time to play rather then read.


----------



## kcp

*Admin Note:*

Hi folks.

It's the first time I'm able to log in. The forum seems to be working fine now (for me anyway) Not sure exactly what's going on but I guess we'll find out soon...we'll keep you posted on that.

Meanwhile, I see there has been reported posts/spam and other requests from the membership which haven't been adressed yet. Please be patient, I and other staff members when they log in, are gonna do our best to catch-up on the work that's gotten behind.

Thank you.


----------



## kcp

*Admin Note:*

UPDATE:

Forum currently going on and off.

Harri says there was some changes made on the site this weekend but it will take some time before the new IP address propagates.


----------



## hakukani

Man, I tried front door, back door, side door, nothing worked for me all day yesterday. Seems OK now.


----------



## DixieSax

jicaino said:


> Me too, same issue. Will have to use the backdoor next time.


Not that there's anything wrong with that... :twisted:


----------



## cpete

hakukani said:


> Man, I tried front door, back door, side door, nothing worked for me all day yesterday. Seems OK now.


And 300 or so PC geeks figured it out rather quickly, Mr Mac Guy. :shock::evil:


----------



## hakukani

cpete said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I tried front door, back door, side door, nothing worked for me all day yesterday. Seems OK now.
> 
> 
> 
> And 300 or so PC geeks figured it out rather quickly, Mr Mac Guy. :shock::evil:
Click to expand...

I was on a Lenovo Thinkpad...heehee


----------



## Bebopalot

I couldn't log in yesterday so I emailed the 'webmaster'. I didn't get a response but I was able to get on this morning just fine.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*The recent interrupts in service*

I owe you all a (long) explanation.

_...what engineering designed, what sales sold and what was installed?_

I was so please a week ago when moving the database to a separate server seemed to solve the nagging performance problems. Little did I know that the ISP configured a distributed server over public Internet, and after a few days started billed me $80/day for the traffic! Their technical people and the salesman were well aware of customer's need, but the word did not get to implementation people.

That is why we had a interrupt in service yesterday when we configured a new system with the two servers in the same room and sub-net to avoid additional extra-orbital traffic charges for intra-traffic. We had to do this in hurry to avoid going bankrupt because of the charges. Unfortunately I was committed to be away for the week-end which did not make matters easier. The SOTW tech guru (my son) did remarkable job in configuring one more server. The access to the forum came back when the new IP address started to propagate. What was said above forum.saxontheweb.net vs. saxontheweb.net/vbulletin was a temporary phase before all necessary parameters were re-set. I still urge you to *use forum.saxontheweb.net* for accessing the forum because it will be more resilient in possible future changes.

A 60+ minute interrupt in service about two hours ago may have been independent of the other recent changes. Anyway the reason for it was removed.

I apologize for the inconvenience and for the lack of earlier communication. I could not get access to the net yesterday from the facility I normally use at the country-side (Jari-Pekka's gas station and diner). Maybe because of that the admin (at) saxontheweb.net inbox is full of messages from concerned and worried members. I apologize that I am not going to reply to them. I hope that people will find this message.

Our monthly charge went up by 250%, but hopefully now the traffic charge will be under control.


----------



## Bebopalot

*Re: The recent interrupts in service*

Thank you Harri. Quite decent of you to even take the time to explain.

$80 a day! Wow!


----------



## hakukani

Guess we all need to pony up to pay for some of this stuff.:shock:


----------



## cpete

hakukani said:


> cpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I tried front door, back door, side door, nothing worked for me all day yesterday. Seems OK now.
> 
> 
> 
> And 300 or so PC geeks figured it out rather quickly, Mr Mac Guy. :shock::evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was on a Lenovo Thinkpad...heehee
Click to expand...

Never give a Cessna 150 pilot the keys to a Beech A36


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

hakukani said:


> Guess we all need to pony up to pay for some of this stuff.:shock:


I will try to claim back at least some of the charges once the smoke settles. The ISPs counterpoint is, of course, that they are paying their Network operator, and right or wrong, that traffic took place.


----------



## AfroBeat

I came in by googling Harri's name yesterday . When i tried today same way It started to " transfer data paypal " . Strange ! I stopped and checked paypal account all seems ok . Any ideas ?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

AfroBeat said:


> I came in by googling Harri's name yesterday . .................


Google had already the new IP address for the site, but your computer or ISP still cached the old one.



AfroBeat said:


> ......................
> When i tried today same way It started to " transfer data paypal " . Strange ! I stopped and checked paypal account all seems ok . Any ideas ?


That was because three hours ago the server was temporarily overloaded (way overloaded). The forum page rendered slowly and you were down-loading the yellow Donate-button from PayPal.


----------



## FremontSax

*Re: The recent interrupts in service*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> I owe you all a (long) explanation.


No you don't but it is nice of you to provide one.


> _...what engineering designed, what sales sold and what was installed?_
> 
> I was so please a week ago when moving the database to a separate server seemed to solve the nagging performance problems. Little did I know that the ISP configured a distributed server over public Internet, and after a few days started billed me $80/day for the traffic! Their technical people and the salesman were well aware of customer's need, but the word did not get to implementation people.


I just made a donation to pick up one of those $80 days. Thanks...


----------



## AfroBeat

Thank you for that Harri !


----------



## kcp

Wow! 80$ a day :shock: and all that while you were away somewhere with restricted Internet access?? That must have been nuts! :shock::shock:


----------



## jazzbluescat

*Re: Admin Note:*



kcp said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Forum currently going on and off.
> 
> Harri says there was some changes made on the site this weekend but it will take some time before the new IP address propagates.


heehee Kim said 'propagates.'


----------



## kcp

*Re: Admin Note:*

Don't mess with my mind, you!


----------



## LampLight

*Re: Admin Note:*



kcp said:


> Don't mess with my mind, you!


I don't think your mind is what he wanted to mess with. :shock:


----------



## DixieSax

*Re: Admin Note:*



LampLight said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mess with my mind, you!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think your mind is what he wanted to mess with. :shock:
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that.. (or damn near anything else)


----------



## jazzbluescat

*Re: Admin Note:*



kcp said:


> don't mess with my mind, you!


..ok..


----------

